# pallet wall , reclaimed pine



## scottishbob (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Guys
what would be the average cost to fit 15yd2 of reclaimed pine to an internal dry lined stud wall, would this work be charged at the same cost per yd2 as laying harwood flooring? 
so i am looking for a rough cost per yd2 for fitting only , if you have done this type of work before any additional info you can give will be of help 
thanks in advance 
Bob


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

scottishbob,

I am sure I do not answer your questions, but since your question as gone unanswered, I thought I would share my thoughts.

I am not a pro and have not installed vertical plank siding. I have installed a wood floor and wood ceiling in my home. I have also installed MDF wainscoting on a couple of walls in my home. In my view, based on this experience, the time required to install vertical siding is greater than that required for flooring. The walls frequently require cutting around outlet and switch boxes, which can become rather intricate cuts in multiple boards. Each outlet or switch box could add about 15-30 minutes for me to measure, cut, and fit just right. Scribing the first and last board due to an out of level floor/out of square room takes additional time. Add to that a few mistakes that require some additional material, vertical siding installation would seem to me to cost more to install than a hardwood floor.

My local home center provides pricing sheets for various contractors, mainly for those who install hardwood flooring. Perhaps a home center in your local likewise provides similar info.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Since you are using reclaimed wood, I would assume you don't want any gaps between the boards. That means each board will need to be jointed straight and parallel; not the same as laying a floor with factory finished boards with M&T joints. Not only will you have to cut out for electrical boxes, you will also have to extend them so they will be flush with the wall. If you take into consideration the above mentioned, it should be pretty much the same as laying a floor.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

A ship lap joint with a slight bevel would look good but take more time do to machining.


----------

